# Suggestions for Fourtitude.com Setup?



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Hey guys, our new Audi site Fourtitude.com has been up for a week now, and we've been reevaluating how we have the forums set up. As you all probably know, Audi forums have been on VWvortex for some time. Some people like that these forums are shared with VWvortex, some people don't. I'm just curious on your take. Any input is appreciated. We're trying to get the best setup for everyone.
Regards,
George


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Suggestions for Fourtitude.com Setup? ([email protected])*

I think it's great to have the Audi forums available through Vortex. I am as much a VW person as I am an Audi person, and I browse through many of the VW forums here as well. It would be a bit more of a hazzle to have them separate. 
I'd like to see most, if not all the technical forums available through both sites, as there is just too much in common between VW and Audi to split those up, especially on the engine side. Same thing with regional forums, of course.
Besides, if anyone thinks that we should see only the Audiforums, they can only log on through Fourtitude. But removing the Audi pages from the Vortex lineup, I think that is a bad idea. We're too close family, after all.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Suggestions for Fourtitude.com Setup? ([email protected])*

Suffice to say, the Audi forums have worked so far, so good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am glad to see the traffic gradually improving after Audititude launched. Remember in the past when Audi forums were really quiet and most of the questions have to direct to CL or other enthuisast boards.
I don't mind to share with Vortex since its the place where I began with. I am as much as an Audiphils as a Dubber. These 2 brands should co-exist together in same message board system and expect them to work extremely well, in the long-term.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Suggestions for Fourtitude.com Setup? ([email protected])*

oh i did not actually know the fourtitude.com and vwvortex.com are actully thesame message boards with different formats. Kool







. I like the idea of keeping them together.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Suggestions for Fourtitude.com Setup? (tonydule)*

Yeah, if you log onto fourtitude.com, you'll find a much more Audi looking environment.







Red and Silver.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Suggestions for Fourtitude.com Setup? ([email protected])*

I think it's a bit harder to read the thread text when logged in through Fourtitude, because it is silver (grey), not black. When typing this, I also notice that the text you write when replying is black, and easier on the eyes.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Suggestions for Fourtitude.com Setup? (PerL)*

*please fix the font*


----------



## Yak (Feb 10, 2004)

Agreed, the font should be darker, to make it easier to read.
On the actual topic, keep them together, since newer Audi/VW cars share the same platforms, so you can crosscheck both sections.
On other matter, the technical forum could use it's own section for FSI engines, since they don't really fit elsewhere.
- Yak


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Suggestions for Fourtitude.com Setup? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I think it's great to have the Audi forums available through Vortex. I am as much a VW person as I am an Audi person, and I browse through many of the VW forums here as well. It would be a bit more of a hazzle to have them separate. 
I'd like to see most, if not all the technical forums available through both sites, as there is just too much in common between VW and Audi to split those up, especially on the engine side. Same thing with regional forums, of course.
Besides, if anyone thinks that we should see only the Audiforums, they can only log on through Fourtitude. But removing the Audi pages from the Vortex lineup, I think that is a bad idea. We're too close family, after all.
 Could not have said it better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Suggestions for Fourtitude.com Setup? (DubinBuffalo)*

Other than darkening the fonts, I think the new site is great....


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Suggestions for Fourtitude.com Setup? (duandcc)*

Now I just noticed that even though I log on through Vortex (Always have, it's my start page), when I clicked on "Audi" I got the Fourtitude page setup instead. Now I cant choose to read the black fonts via Vortex


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Suggestions for Fourtitude.com Setup? (PerL)*

I don't like that either


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

Generally speaking the Audi owner is a bit older than the VW owner. Their needs have graduated a bit as they have grown in their taste for the car. What a GTI modded driver wants is not the same as an s4/a6 driver.. similar.. but still different... a bit more mature perhaps ( age, affluence, style). If this is the case, then the two forums should be kept separate and marketed separately, using the Vortex name as the 'springboard of qualtiy' to the Audi forum.
Each forum should just have a simple link from one to the other, their content should not be shared or mixed unless the given story is one of a mixture of the bands.
I think the jury will be out on this as well as the fourtitude name as well.
Just my .02


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (paulsb01)*

I disagree. I think that the NEW Audi owners are probably older than the average VW owner, but the older Audis (which see a lot of traffic here) are more affordable to the "average" VW owner. Since they are still the same marque and share many parts, tuning methods, etc they should still be together. 
If the new-Audi snobs want to only look at Audi stuff, they can go to fourtitude and not have to look down their noses at VW owners. However a lot of people aged 16-25 are more in the market for a car under $10k and can't plonk down $35k for a new A4.
To summarize: I like it how it is now.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

well said Richard


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*You've convinced me...*

No we are not snobs at all.. But I agree I failed to look at the older Audis as an entry point to the game. 
My entry to the game was in the late 70's early 80's with Triump Spitfires..
$1000+ cars that you could actually work on yourself. I humbly stand corrected..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: You've convinced me... (paulsb01)*

The fonts should be darker. Briefly the Fourtitude format got overwritten on the other sites (colors, etc.), that should now be fixed.
If you haven't already and have a minute, take a gander in the A4/S4 forums and weigh in on splitting them out. We're trying to figure that one out too.
As for the name, we decided to stay away from any trademarked name such as audi or quattro. It just seemed a wise move, but once you do that you have to get creative with what you're working with. There was no "Swedespeed" for Audi as we say internally. We racked our brains.
That said, I'm pretty happy with the name. I think its main weakness is that it's not immediately identifiable as Audi-related. The four thing is there, but as Brad Beardow on our staff pointed out, a bit vague. That's agreed, but it's our hope that as the site makes a name for itself "Fourtitude" will become synonymous with Audi. That's our challenge.
The good thing is, our association wtih VWvortex does seem to have helped. With four days of non activity this month, Fourtitude is tracking as our third largest site behind VWvortex and Swedespeed (two much more established sites, particularly Vortex). Granted, SpeedArena hasn't hit the main motorsport season. When it does, it usually shoots up past Swedespeed.
We can only hope that fourtitude growth continues though and have every belief that it will.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: You've convinced me... ([email protected])*

mwerks & subdriven don't have much traffic in their specific forums(exlcuding community)


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Split S4/A4*

IMHO, the drier's needs and mechanics are very different. Read AW and you'll see the dif. although I assume you have.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Split S4/A4 (paulsb01)*

colors are not bad, but i think the red is a lil too dark of a red. Might want to look at a brighter bolder red.


----------



## SHOstoppa (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Split S4/A4 (bugzy)*

i need a classifieds forum for my urS4!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Split S4/A4 (SHOstoppa)*

Good point, there does not seem to be a classifieds that would cover the pre-B5 S eries cars...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Split S4/A4 (SHOstoppa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHOstoppa* »_i need a classifieds forum for my urS4!









How do you guys think we should break it down?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Split S4/A4 ([email protected])*

Pretty much the same breakdown as the forums perhaps?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Split S4/A4 (PerL)*

Exactly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep it the same as the Audi Forums.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Split S4/A4 (duandcc)*

Okay, I'll try to get in and putz around with it this weekend.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Suggestions for Fourtitude.com Setup? ([email protected])*

I think each forum should have a sticky thread for Tech and Tips. This way tips would stay at the top. Like the one you have on VW forums.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Suggestions for Fourtitude.com Setup? ([email protected])*

The one thing I like about Audiworld, is being able to post pictures I use in the thread on their site. When you are putting up a thread showing someone a "how to", the pictures would be on the same site. You would not have to host them somewhere else.
You can usually have problems with the pictures getting deleted somewhere. or the host page does not work well.
Greg


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Suggestions for Fourtitude.com Setup? ([email protected])*

Hi,
If this forum is for Audis, how come the tech page has stuff on VWs and is still getting posts from Vortex? If this is going to be an Fourtitude forum or Audi, Seat, Lambo, and Auto Union, then the tech page should have just the post for those cars.
Right now you have to sift through all the posts that have nothing to do with these cars.
Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Suggestions for Fourtitude.com Setup? (90quattrocoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90quattrocoupe* »_Hi,
If this forum is for Audis, how come the tech page has stuff on VWs and is still getting posts from Vortex? If this is going to be an Fourtitude forum or Audi, Seat, Lambo, and Auto Union, then the tech page should have just the post for those cars.
Right now you have to sift through all the posts that have nothing to do with these cars.
Greg

That was a decision we chose to make. ZeroForum allows us to share Forum Groups such as Audi Forums, or Technical Forums, but not to break down to specific forums such as 1.8T Technical Forum. Given the shared componentry, including the 1.8T, 4.2, 2.8, etc., we beleive the Technical Forums are stronger being shared from site to site. Pooling the knowledge base from both sides, in our opinion, makes for stronger Technical forums, rather than offering duplicate forums on both sites.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Suggestions for Fourtitude.com Setup? (90quattrocoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90quattrocoupe* »_The one thing I like about Audiworld, is being able to post pictures I use in the thread on their site. When you are putting up a thread showing someone a "how to", the pictures would be on the same site. You would not have to host them somewhere else.
You can usually have problems with the pictures getting deleted somewhere. or the host page does not work well.
Greg

We'd like to add hosting, but are not yet prepared to offer it yet. Thanks for the suggestion though. We're working on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Suggestions for Fourtitude.com Setup? (90quattrocoupe)*

We could do something like that.


----------

